# CI pans



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey all. For awhile now I've been watching some folks using their 8" cast iron pans for both cooking and eating from. And I have been thinking about getting a couple. More so after seeing some of Robert's 

 tx smoker
 creations.
So, fast forward to this morning while cruising around WalMart looking for ideas for dinner. I happened to go down the clearance isle. And I found a rack of Ozark Trail 8" cast iron skillets. The were on sale for 2.00 each.








Seemed like a good deal to me! This pic is after I seasoned them twice. This weekend I'm thinking about putting them to use.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice score


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 31, 2020)

Steve H said:


> The were on sale for 2.00 each.



That's a screaming deal!! Congrats on the great find. I'm gonna be doing something totally different and completely off the wall this evening in mine. Be on the lookout for some insane Italian food being posted tomorrow...and yet another idea for using these things. They are so versatile. There's just thousands of meals you can do. You're only limited by your imagination. If you're planning to use them on the grill I'd highly recommend getting a pizza dome. Makes cooking stuff WAY more efficient.

Robert


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 31, 2020)

Sweet deal !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 31, 2020)

Damn Steve $2 a pan? What a steal! I need to get some of the small ones myself.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll be looking Robert! I'm sure it'll be interesting to say the least. I know, 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ! That was a darn good deal. Not really sure why though. They also had 10" CI pans for 4.50 each.


----------



## xray (Mar 31, 2020)

$2 a pan! Holy cow that’s a good price! You should have bought them out.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

No, let others enjoy the deal. Two is plenty for me.


----------



## xray (Mar 31, 2020)

True.

Was there a lot of them on clearance? Didn’t even know Walmart had a clearance section. I’ll have to see if my local one has one.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

There were about 10 of these. Maybe more of the 10" Our Walmart  has clearance aisles in different areas in the store for different items.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice score Steve, I just had two delivered for $10 apiece, Cabelas points so actually free. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2020)

" Thief "  Lol
Nice score !


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice find Steve!

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> " Thief "  Lol
> Nice score !



Almost felt like one too!!;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 31, 2020)

Dang Steve are you Irish I mean that's the luck of the Irish. Nice find now lets see your crations.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice Find

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Steve are you Irish I mean that's the luck of the Irish. Nice find now lets see your crations.
> 
> Warren



1/2 Irish. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile!


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Can't go wrong for $4.00!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Can't go wrong for $4.00!



True dat Steve!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice grab steve! Looking forward to seeing you put them to use

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2020)

Total Score!

CI are a must have item!  We have a huge selection of them here.....many were $0.0 aka free to get that rust bucket out of the garage.....20 mins after getting them home they are nice shiny polished and going in heat for a season!!!


----------

